# Who is Early Gen Z?



## Millenium_01 (Mar 5, 2018)

People have different views on where Gen Z begins, but which cohort would fall into the leaders/ older end of Gen Z?


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Early 00s babies. Anyone who entered elementary school after the Web 2.0 era began in 2005, who's childhood peaked (8th birthday) after the iPhone's launch, who's youth peaked (17th birthday) after Trump's election, and were still in high school for the Parkland shooting and the walkout protests is safely Z to me.


----------



## Gmkl (Jan 19, 2019)

people born from 1997-2000


----------

